# Caution Bike Porn: My 08 ORDU / SRAM RED



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Just built 08 Ordu.
Been waiting impatiently since last July... Very Stealth Fighterish, eh?
Now, if it would just stop raining!

Specs:
Size: 54cm 
Color: Black/matt carbon
Groupo: Sram Red 
Crank Arm Length: 175mm
Wheels: Reynolds Carbon Assault 
Aero Bars: Easton Attack
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4X 110mm
Saddle: Selle Italia Signot 1
Pedals: Speedplay X1

Weight: 16 lb. (with pedals)








































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

SWEET ride !


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Great looking bike. I definitely wouldn't want to take that out in the rain.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

D*mn Roberto!

One nice ride! Why the Red and not Record, like the Prince? A team/sponsor issue. Nothing against Red, just wondering ....



Bill


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

traumabill said:


> D*mn Roberto!
> One nice ride! Why the Red and not Record, like the Prince? A team/sponsor issue. Nothing against Red, just wondering ....
> Bill


Thanks Bill and all. Yep we're Orbea/Sram lackies this year. Works for me as I never liked the DA front Der. on my 07 Ordu. Way too finicky. 
The *RED stuff *is nice... and light too !


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Would love to take that for a ride. Let us know when you get it out.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Killer*

Your bike looks cold
menacing
mean
nasty

those are all compliments :thumbsup: 

LOVE the SRAM RED
ditto the wheels

congratulations 

you have a lot of nice $hit!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Those angles are plain crazy!

Very, very nice.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ready For Take-Off!*

1st stage race of the season this coming weekend with 20K tt...
Trimed out & ready for battle!
















































:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rhauft said:


> 1st stage race of the season this coming weekend with 20K tt...
> Trimed out & ready for battle!


Looks great. Which part does the Campagnolo sticker refer to?  
I'm guessing the rear wheel. I can see all the SRAM Red, ZIPP, and FSA stuff :thumbsup:
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee311/rhauft/B-Day075.jpg?t=1201037675


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

So, does Orbea own Lockheed, or is it the other way around?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Well known fact that stealth technology originated in the Basque Country


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

That's a great looking bike!! Use it well!


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

woahh.. nice ride. i love the SRAM too btw. if im lucky enough, im planning on putting RED on my new build. i have one question:

is it fast enough??????

Jon H.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I'M a former military aviator, walked into a hanger one day to see a new aircraft and got the same feeling as the one I did seeing that ride. Can I say Hoolllly ****, that's awesome?


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

2 words, fu**cking sick.


----------



## Gra09 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wicked!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

rhauft said:


> Just built 08 Ordu.
> Been waiting impatiently since last July... Very Stealth Fighterish, eh?
> Now, if it would just stop raining!
> 
> ...


I believe you have both an 07 Orca (57) and a 08 Ordu (54). I wanted to see why you went with the 54 on the Ordu. I have a 07 Orca (54) and I am ordering an 08 Ordu. I am 5' 11" with a 32 pant inseam (not a true inseam). I can't see myself going down to a 51, but several people who have gotten this bike have gone down a size. All of the people that I know went from a 57 Orca to a 54 Ordu. Any opinion you might have would be appreciated.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

El Diablo said:


> I believe you have both an 07 Orca (57) and a 08 Ordu (54). I wanted to see why you went with the 54 on the Ordu. I have a 07 Orca (54) and I am ordering an 08 Ordu. I am 5' 11" with a 32 pant inseam (not a true inseam). I can't see myself going down to a 51, but several people who have gotten this bike have gone down a size. All of the people that I know went from a 57 Orca to a 54 Ordu. Any opinion you might have would be appreciated.


I've owned and raced an 07 and now a new 08 Ordu.
The Ordu's geometry is completely different. 
They should just label them SM, MD, LG, XL .
I am 6'0" with a 33" inseam.
I have always rode a 57cm road bike including 3 Orcas. 
The 57cm (XL) Ordu is designed for someone with and inseam 34++/6'2"++ It would be way too big for me.
The 54cm (LG) Ordu is designed for a 30" - 34" inseam.
If you are a 32" inseam, the 54 Ordu should fit you well.


----------

